
Facebook’s Parse shutdown has a lesson to all tech customers - pavlov
https://medium.com/@pauli/facebook-s-parse-shutdown-has-a-lesson-to-all-tech-customers-ecc43a83e36b#.v7w18d46x
======
mattiemass
Intuitively it does seem to make sense, and it is definitely a common belief.
But, I would really love to see some actual examples/evidence that small for-
pay services have a better track record.

